# KDE: Userwechsel crasht X

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Wenn ich mich mit zwei Usern anmelde, und dann per "switch user" wechsle, dann crasht ab und zu der X von dem ich gerade wechsele.

Das einzige was ich euch anbieten kann ist folgende Information:

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x82) [0x80c6672]
```

Es tritt auf mit:

xorg-x11-7.3

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.8

kde-base/kdm-3.5.9

Es ist auch relativ ärgerlich, da alle offenen Fenster immer geschlossen werden...

Hat da jemand eine Idee/Lösung?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## boris64

Howdy, selbiges Problem :/

Bei mir stürzt mit >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.xx

immer die Sitzung des ersten Users (also die inaktive) ab, 

wenn ich in der 2. Sitzung irgendetwas im Browser o.ä. mache.

Eine echt Lösunge ist das Downgrade sicher nicht, aber wir 

sind wenigstens scheinbar nicht allein

-> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111048

Mfg

----------

## Finswimmer

So, bin mal auf die OS-Treiber gegangen und da läuft alles gut.

Sogar Filme laufen ruckelfrei.

3D Beschleunigung ist dann zwar nicht drin, aber wofür, außer Compiz, braucht man die denn wirklich?

Tobi

----------

## boris64

Leider brauche ich die für "vernünftige" Twinview-Unterstützung  :Sad: 

Und, wie gesagt, mit x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.19 geht bei mir auch alles gut  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Moin,

tritt das Problem eigentlich auch auf, wenn man per Ctrl+Alt+Fn wechselt?

Ansonsten, ich fahre hier die x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.08-r10. Laut nvidia sind die noch BETA-Stadium, laufen bei mir aber stabil und ohne Probleme.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei Ctrl+Alt+Fn passiert das Gleiche.

Auf das sabayon Overlay habe ich aber keine Lust, oder hast du das Ebuild ausm BGO?

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Ist aus dem sabayon.  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Keine Lösung, dafür noch mehr Berichte über das Problem:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/219821

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104881

Ich bleibe vorerst bei nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 & kernel-2.6.24.x

----------

## Finswimmer

Any updates?

Ich will solangsam wieder weg von "nv".

Tobi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Leider nein. Der aktuelle 173.14.05er Treiber ist immer noch davon betroffen, zumindest mit sämtlichen xorg-server Versionen bis hin zu Version 1.4.0.90. xorg-server-1.4.2 werde ich heute Nacht mal antesten aber große Hoffnungen auf Besserung mache ich mir nicht, denn ein Downgrade auf nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 behob das Problem bisher sofort. Nur ist die Treiberversion soo alt, die will mit meiner neuen Karte überhaupt nicht.   :Sad: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

es scheint sich endlich was getan zu haben. Mit x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12 habe ich bisher keinen Absturz mehr reproduzieren können, bei Benutzung eines zweiten X-Servers. Vermutlich ist folgende Änderung im Treiber dafür verantwortlich:  *nvidia changelog wrote:*   

> Fixed a problem with running some SDL applications and virtual terminal switching.

 

Ich habe es noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, aber war jetzt schon ein paarmal in der Textkonsole (bei der der Absturz auch auftrat), um ein anderes Problem zu beheben. Dabei habe ich keinerlei Abstürze des X-Servers mehr gehabt.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

